# any non-US market E38 owners here?



## YumGTR (Jan 9, 2008)

I just picked up a European edition 1996 750iL and I have a few questions...

- Keyless entry remotes have only 2 buttons vs 3 buttons on US E38 models, how to program the 2 button remotes?

- Is the Check Engine Light supposed to come on briefly when the key is turned on (just like SRS and ABS lights)? Mine does not. Tried a US E38 cluster and it does not either.

- Where is the CD-ROM Drive for the Navigation system? When I enter into Nav mode it tells me that it is loading off a CD-ROM, but the drive isn't in the customary location above the 6-disc changer in the trunk.

- I am going to buy a US Gauge Cluster, and US climate controls (hate converting from kmh to mph and from Celsius to Farenheit in my head). Will there be any re-programming of the onboard electronics necessary at a BMW dealership, or will just replacing the units accomplish what I want?

Thanks in advance gents,

-T


----------



## mmmm7 (Aug 24, 2007)

Damn! I have a '96 Euro 728i with the Nikasil engine and a manual tranny (of course )

My car came with a 3-button remote (lock, unlock, trunk). I haven't seen a 2-button remote for the E38.

The check engine light shouldn't come on. It doesn't on mine.

I don't have NAV so I can't help you with it. Sorry.

Does your instrument cluster have any faulty pixels? If none, I'll be glad to buy it from you. I need the km/h and Celcius read-outs.


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey does the 728i have adequate power? I think if I lived in Europe and I couldn't have a 740d, I'd probably go for a 728i Sport.


----------



## mmmm7 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey burn740i. It has plenty of low-end hauling power for my needs. Having a manual tranny helps too. I hardly go over 2,500rpm on a normal driving day.

I'd also love to have a 740d, but I can settle for a 730d. If my engine gives up the ghost, I'll definitely get me a 2005+ M57TU2D30 (for the E65 730d) and retrofit . This diesel has 30 more hp and almost 200 ft-lbs more torque than my gas engine! I'm pretty sure it'll fit because it's the same engine for the E38 730d.


----------



## YumGTR (Jan 9, 2008)

mmmm7 said:


> Damn! I have a '96 Euro 728i with the Nikasil engine and a manual tranny (of course )
> 
> My car came with a 3-button remote (lock, unlock, trunk). I haven't seen a 2-button remote for the E38.
> 
> ...


Send me a private message. I am selling both my gauge cluster and climate control that read in metric.


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

you can change the Celsius to Fahrenheit in the nav menu


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

mmmm7 said:


> Hey burn740i. It has plenty of low-end hauling power for my needs. Having a manual tranny helps too. I hardly go over 2,500rpm on a normal driving day.
> 
> I'd also love to have a 740d, but I can settle for a 730d. If my engine gives up the ghost, I'll definitely get me a 2005+ M57TU2D30 (for the E65 730d) and retrofit . This diesel has 30 more hp and almost 200 ft-lbs more torque than my gas engine! I'm pretty sure it'll fit because it's the same engine for the E38 730d.


I could probably settle for the 730d, too, I'm just a V8 kinda guy 
I just wanto to drive a 740d, but I still haven't been to Europe, and I doubt there's even a single one here.


----------



## YumGTR (Jan 9, 2008)

04SSHD said:


> you can change the Celsius to Fahrenheit in the nav menu


Not the Celsius readings on the Climate Control itself.


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

YumGTR said:


> Not the Celsius readings on the Climate Control itself.


yes you can. It will change it on the Climate control and the gauge cluster


----------



## 04SSHD (May 29, 2006)

proof-


----------



## YumGTR (Jan 9, 2008)

thank you for showing me that. i have the 4:3 screen and what I believe may be a pre-CD/DVD navigation system in my 1996 European edition 750il, because there is no CD/DVD drive in the trunk above the 6-disc changer.

i have gone into the setup on the screen (similar to what you showed), and when I change from C* to F* and from KMH to MPH all it does is change the readings in the information section of the gauge cluster. does not jump the odometer to miles from km, does not change the climate control, nada....

maybe if I get a mk3 or mk4 navi with updated firmware and US maps that would change it.


----------

